# Walden Farms



## jimm (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello all,

Just wanted to say .. iv been dieting for the first time in my life and my goal is 6-7% im about 12% now we all know eating clean can get boring when doing it for extended peroid of time and most people give in eventually and go back to there old habits...

Iv gained so much knowlege on diet over the years and can say that in the uk we dont get all these calorie free sauses and dressings so i went online and got my self some walden farms sauses and they have truely changed the game for me i dont really want to eat junk again i will allow my self a nice (cheat) meal with my girl on the weekend but even then i make it as healthy as possible i just wanted to share my love of waden farms to every one!! the diet gane has changed for ever let the shredding commence and the gains continue chicken and rice 5 times a day is no longer a chore haha.. 

f any one can throw some good ideas my way it will be much appreciated im going to be making protein pancakes with calorie free chocolate sause for post workouts and i have so much more healthy goodies up my sleeve who knew dieting could be this enjoyable certainly not me!


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 19, 2015)

I have a cheat meal sometimes but really don't miss junk food.


----------



## jimm (Jul 20, 2015)

Im a ecto really but iv gained alot of muscle over past 3 years i struggle to put weight on but what im discovering now is that i dont struggle to get ripped! im week and a half in of eating healthy foods only lots of water my mind feels clearer i can concentrate better and im seeing results already its crazy! im literally addicted to prepping meals now i cook for 4-5 days in advance its so easy to stick to the diet especially when u see results.... i dont think it will take me 10 weeks now to see 6-7% im doing cardio 4 times a week 20 mins slow and steady with short hit intervals, i pick up a pair of dunbells now my shoulders arms and chest are showing vains ive never seen before... i love it il never go back to my old eating ways ever.



honestly the thing i find most surprising eating so healthy is my mood and mindstate im going to work focused and staeday energy level thru the day its great, its like my body is detoxing all the crap and its thanking me for doing so lol


----------



## Tank12 (Dec 29, 2015)

Walden Farms is great man!  Yeah I really don't crave junk food, might have a burger here and there, but I stick to clean meals.


----------



## TMZThrive (Mar 30, 2016)

I love walden farms, their low/no calorie options just take your diet to a whole other level. I would recommend you try shirataki noodles. They have pretty much no calories in them, the tofu option has next to nothing. If you cant deal with the texture, here is something I tried; Take the noodles, mix them with some egg whites, put them in a round dish, then pour tomato sauce and fat free mozzarella on the noodle crust. Throw it in the oven, and you have an ultra low calorie pizza. Making those got me through those tough sub 10% days like they were nothing.


----------



## werewolf (Apr 6, 2016)

Walden are great! Their products are saviours when you are craving for choc and other junk food during cutting.


----------

